

Decentral - John McAfee's Device to Thwart the NSA - tylerlh
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_24198989/john-mcafee-reveals-details-gadget-thwart-nsa?

======
TheLegace
The only thing that I know off that might be similar is the Freedombox.

[https://www.freedomboxfoundation.org/](https://www.freedomboxfoundation.org/)

------
krapp
I would imagine any clever idea John McAfee thought of probably has a
contingency plan in an NSA file somewhere.

